# NetworkManager (applet?) does not work...

## Adanos

Hello,

after I've finally got my kernel booting and installed KDE, I continued with setting up NetworkManager by following this wiki page: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NetworkManager. You might now be interested in the output of rc-update:

```
       NetworkManager |      default                 

             bootmisc | boot                         

           consolekit |      default                 

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 swap | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

             sysklogd |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

       udev-postmount |      default                 

              urandom | boot                         

           vixie-cron |      default                 

                  xdm |      default                 

```

If I now start my computer, I have a working network connection but the KDE applet tells me "interface not connected". Reinserting my cable causes the connection to break (obv.  :Very Happy: ) but the system remains disconnected. I'm not able to use the NM applet to reconnect, although my device is stated (as eth0). I have network access again after rebooting my machine while everything is plugged in. Thanks for your support!

----------

## Rexilion

Could you post the output of the following commands, while logged in as your regular user, please?

 *Quote:*   

> $ ck-list-sessions
> 
> $ id

 

----------

## Adanos

Here it is:

```
jan@knecht ~ $ ck-list-sessions 

Session1:

        unix-user = '1000'

        realname = '(null)'

        seat = 'Seat1'

        session-type = ''

        active = TRUE

        x11-display = ':0'

        x11-display-device = '/dev/tty7'

        display-device = ''

        remote-host-name = ''

        is-local = TRUE

        on-since = '2012-06-11T16:20:45.026751Z'

        login-session-id = '9'

jan@knecht ~ $ id

uid=1000(jan) gid=1000(jan) Gruppen=1000(jan),10(wheel),11(floppy),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),85(usb),100(users),250(portage)
```

----------

## lamarque

If you have a file /etc/init.d/net.eth0, remove it (it conflicts with NM). The ifnet plugin in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf sometimes does not work properly, you can try using the keyfile plugin instead. Do you use systemd? There are reports of problems with Plasma NM and systemd. Paste the contents of ~/.xsession-errors and /var/log/daemon.log somewhere (http://paste.kde.org for instance). Probably you will need to cut those files, usually daemon.log is a huge file.

----------

## Adanos

I deleted net.eth0 although I thought just preventing it from being started would also work. A NetworkManager.conf file doesn't exist, but there is this nm-system-settings.conf containing:

```
[main]

plugins=ifnet,keyfile

[ifnet]

managed=true

auto_refresh=false
```

Shall I try removing one of the plugins? Currently OpenRC is in use instead of systemd. I've uploaded the log files on my private server:

.xsession-errors: http://janfeldmann.net/misc/xsession-errors

daemon.log: http://janfeldmann.net/misc/daemon.log

----------

## lamarque

You are using NetworkManager 0.8.4.0. The Plasma NM version that supports that version (kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.8_p20110714) is unmaintained for almost a year, you should upgrade to NetworkManager 0.9.x and install kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.9.0.2.

----------

## Adanos

Upgrade? Portage tells me that I already have the most recent version available installed. I guess getting a new ebuild is a simple task but I've never done this before so some advice would be helpful. Or do I have to compile the source by myself? Quick googling found me this: http://packages.gentoo.org/package/net-misc/networkmanager. Should I just place the 0.9.4 file in /usr/local/portage/net-misc than run ebuild [...] digest and finally emerge it? I hope I've not missed something...

Thanks for your support!

----------

## lamarque

Just do: 

emerge -v =networkmanagement-0.9.0.2

and follow the instructions to unmask NetworkManager and networkmanagement.

----------

